# Royal Canin



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok so I decided to switch Bella to Royal Canin from Nutro MAX, so far she has only had a handful of the Royal Canin and she LOVES IT.

Now I didn't see on the bag that I got the medium puppy which is for 56-100lbs, right now Bella is 4 months old and 35lbs. Does this matter, could I go ahead and get her on the German Shepherd 24 from Royal Canin?

Any thoughts/ideas would be great.

I got it from PetsMart so if I need to take it back it would be no problem.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would just go ahead and get the GSD 24 now. You needed to get the Large Breed Puppy food, so that Bella wont grow too fast. There is no corn in the GSD 24 at all, and might as well get her stomach used to it now, then have to transition again... Its a good food from Petsmart.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I wouldn't put a pup on GS-24. Royal Canin doesn't recommend GS-24 for dogs under 15 months. I feed GS-24 to my dogs who are all adults, but I never gave it to them under 12 - 15 months. 

I believe it has to do with the calcium/phosphorous ration that it isn't recommend for young pups, plus the size of the kibble is quite large for puppies. 

There are a few people/breeders who are Royal feeders and they never pup the pups on GS-24.

Val


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Before you put them on GS-24 were they on the large breed puppy by Royal Canin?


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

In the past we fed our puppies Large Breed Puppy Eagle Pack then made the transition to Royal Canin GSD 24 at about a year & a half. We'll start the next litter on the Royal Canin Puppy formula.

You should wait before going with the adult food.


----------



## nfrederick (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks


----------

